# Cutting braid.....



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Whats everyone using when cutting braid? I have some older braid scissors but they barely work. I need something that will cleanly cut a tag end without having to pull it tight. Thanks. 
Salmonid


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I have good luck with these.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I tend to smoke alot of cigarettes lol


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

And yes I put butts in my pocket


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Need a micro cutter that melts nice and neat, anyone ?


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I use Berkley SS line clipper, like $8. Cuts fairly easy, has a small lanyard, and holds up well. Eagle claw makes one as well nut haven't used it.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Hands down the best I have used is the boomerang line cutter


----------



## gibdog (Jun 30, 2011)

These go on sale from time to time. I bought a couple and do like them.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-4-Braided-Line-Scissors/product/10204552

They work we'll but you have to hold the tag line for a clean cut so they might not work for you.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> Whats everyone using when cutting braid? I have some older braid scissors but they barely work. I need something that will cleanly cut a tag end without having to pull it tight. Thanks.
> Salmonid


I always hear great things about these but have never jumped on one. May have to order one soon. It's got great reviews on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Boomerang-BTC...-1&keywords=fishing+line+snip#customerReviews










Edit: I think this is also what Bob Jones (above) was referring to.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

The boomerang line cutters work great. Mine are 3 yrs old and still have a nice clean cut


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks guys, I just ordered a pair of the Boomerangs to check out, the reviews make it look outstanding so we will see. I use it to cut my 65 Vicious Braid on all my catfish rigs.
Thanks for the info sharing, I appreciate it! and will post a good review in a month..LOL

Salmonid


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Yep. Another for boomerang here.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

used them at out tourney this weekend in Alabama and they worked great,, I hope they stay sharp for the next few years but already a solid investment and had another guy try them and he alrteady ordered some.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Salmonid said:


> used them at out tourney this weekend in Alabama and they worked great,, I hope they stay sharp for the next few years but already a solid investment and had another guy try them and he alrteady ordered some.


They will, hands down the best choice you could have made.


----------



## 5fishlimit (Jan 14, 2016)

I would also recommend the Boomerang cutters. I got mine at BPS a few years ago and they work great!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought a cheap pair of braid scissors 5 years ago. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

They have a new line of braid cutters out on the market now. They are Rigrap Ceramaxx Super Line Cutters. You can google it and there are some you tube videos also. Little pricey around $15-$20.00. Made specifically for cutting braid.


----------



## Rusty Balls (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanx for the info


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

You can get the boomerang cutters at Maumee tackle as well.


----------



## fishin red (Aug 29, 2008)

Boomerang, the best I've found recommended by Joe Thomas.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

$2 Marc's wire snips work great! Cheap too!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

fishin red said:


> Boomerang, the best I've found recommended by Joe Thomas.



Just bought a pair, we will see how they do this year.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have been using a small pair of SnapOn sidecutters which have worked well for me. I think I'll get a set of the Boomerang cutters that I can put on my lanyard. Mike


----------



## Yourhopeandream (Jul 12, 2014)

I just got the boomerang clippers due to reading this thread. And they work excellently when cutting heavy braid. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

kvd clippers - i bought mine from walmart - under $15 - i am very happy with mine but my braid is only 12lb so i don't know about heavy braid


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

I found a cheep little razor knife that works pretty well with 50# gander mountain braid so far, later I may get some snips


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

Boomerang is the best I've ever used. Worth every penny.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just bought the boomerang on eBay for 12.00 free shipping. Cuts braid very nice! Like the built in retractable zip cord.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 21, 2016)

Line Cutterz . Small and very effective.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I saw the line cutter ring at the fishing expo looked like a very good idea for those retyeing often when changing lures. Very handy as it is always ready to cut line.

I had modified a free letter opener slicer to cut braid that works well. A good deal better than using a pocket knife. Not as hand as other suggestions.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Someone else mention some cutters in another thread, seemed like they were good, ordered them, they came... tried them out, they lived up to the boasts. Wife saw them, now I am out of a pair good braid cutters.


----------

